# Wheel Weight of the Audi 19" "Tri-five-spoke"?



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Do any of yous guys know the weight of this 19" "Tri-five-spoke" wheel, as depicted in the below image?











My old R32 for grins:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Potato peelers! Not sure... Probably as much as the oem RS4s


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> Do any of yous guys know the weight of this 19" "Tri-five-spoke" wheel, as depicted in the below image?


Likely 30 lbs or so (the RS4 style is about 29)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> Likely 30 lbs or so (the RS4 style is about 29)


So are the 5 twin spoke ones.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone else here NOT loving these new RS6 wheels? I'm picking up my new car Tuesday and I'm surely hoping they look better in person. Audi is installing them on every model now...
Much preferred the S-line, RS titanium or the classic 5-twin-spoke wheels, but of course Audi also eliminated Brilliant Red and Sprint Blue for 2011 as main color options.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

litespeed65 said:


> ... I'm picking up my new car Tuesday ...


Congrats, hope you can sleep the next few nights!


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

> Congrats, hope you can sleep the next few nights!


Thanks, I can't wait any longer- ordered the car on July 31. Only problem now is the weather, Calgary has had some snow and the streets are wet/freezing. I have a long (700+km) drive back home.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I don't know about no snow but, the quattro will even out a lot of things fo sho.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I agree about the 5 twin spokes...I love them. Still, those tri spoke ones look great. Enjoy!


----------

